# skin ideas to go with Nancy Drew cover?



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm coveting the Nancy Drew cover, trying to justify spending the money on that as opposed to books, (since I already have a cover for goodness sake!) and was wondering - what DG skin would go with the ND cover? I mean, my other cover is book style and I could certainly use an easel style cover, right?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd love to see some ideas, too. I'm planning on doing a custom skin at this point; I have a couple of old ND things I plan to scan in and manipulate. There are so many nice illustrations in the books that should work really well on a skin.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> I'm coveting the Nancy Drew cover, trying to justify spending the money on that as opposed to books, (since I already have a cover for goodness sake!) and was wondering - what DG skin would go with the ND cover? I mean, my other cover is book style and I could certainly use an easel style cover, right?


This is the skin I'm getting - it doesn't show up on the KB links page yet but it's on decalgirl now for the K1, and will be there for the K2 next week, I imagine, since I've exchanged the K1 skin I ordered for a K2. 









It will look a bit like the back of the K2, and it should blend with the color of the screen so that it almost disappears. 
My other choice for a custom skin would be that library card background that cagnes has been using - but I'd probably want just the card itself with no embellishments....not that the embellishments aren't lovely, but I've learned I prefer simpler designs for reading purposes. Besides, so many of my Nancy Drew reads came from the library with those cards, so it would be appropriate for me. 









If I were ordering just a standard decalgirl skin I'd probably go with this one:

or this one:









I've learned to look more at the front of the skin since I rarely take the Kindle out of the cover, and I've learned that I prefer simpler designs. And matte finish. And that for me it doesn't have to coordinate totally with the cover, just not clash with the inside of it.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I did these up with the library card. I can also change the background colors if you have a certain color in mind. *I added download links to the print files.*









Print file...
http://www.4shared.com/file/212377908/94fbc9b/NancyDrew_natural_-PrintSize.html









Print file...
http://www.4shared.com/file/212376051/ba89ac90/NancyDrew_yellow_-PrintSize.html

I also did a darker yellow version that can be downloaded here...
http://www.4shared.com/file/212378733/e74d0b8c/NancyDrew_Dk-yellow_-PrintSize.html


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

cagnes said:


> I did these up with the library card. If anyone wants the print-ready file, just pm me with your email addy. I can also change the background colors if you have a certain color in mind.


Cagnes you're amazing!! I love them! I was definitely thinking yellow, too  Just enough detail to decorate without too much to be distracting! I'm going to pm you


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay that did it.  Expect a PM from me too, cagnes - darned near perfect!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing as always Christine! I love the skin more than I like the nancy drew cover


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Christine, those are perfect!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

cagnes - those are perfect!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

She's good!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Christine I love them!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Those look great


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Those skins are amazing.  I am not planning to buy the Nancy Drew cover, but your designs make me wish that I was.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! I believe I contacted everyone who pm'd me, if I missed you just lmk.


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for sending the skins! I don't want to sound too forward, but you offered to change the background color. Could you possibly make it more of an ecru/off-white/cream shade? I would prefer that with the bright yellow case.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

desilu said:


> Thanks so much for sending the skins! I don't want to sound too forward, but you offered to change the background color. Could you possibly make it more of an ecru/off-white/cream shade? I would prefer that with the bright yellow case.


Here's a sample of a lighter version.









You can download the print file here...
http://www.4shared.com/file/212376434/9bb05745/NancyDrew_Light_-PrintSize.html


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Lovely - thanks!


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like we are out of luck getting a Nancy Drew skin from Decal Girl.  I sent them Christine's design requesting a skin in matte and this is the reply I received.



Thank you for contacting us.  We would love to be able to do a design like that for our skins, unfortunately we do not own the licensing rights to do them. Due to copyright infringement laws we can't do them without direct permission from the license holder. 

I am so bummed, I have the Nancy Drew cover (which I worship)  and I really wanted this skin.  Anyone know how to get permission or is that an impossible task?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

linda~lou said:


> Looks like we are out of luck getting a Nancy Drew skin from Decal Girl. I sent them Christine's design requesting a skin in matte and this is the reply I received.
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. We would love to be able to do a design like that for our skins, unfortunately we do not own the licensing rights to do them. Due to copyright infringement laws we can't do them without direct permission from the license holder.
> 
> I am so bummed, I have the Nancy Drew cover (which I worship) and I really wanted this skin. Anyone know how to get permission or is that an impossible task?


Oops, sorry to hear that! The silhouette is from the 30's, so I didn't realize that they'd have problem with using the image on a personal skin. It looks like Simon & Schuster, Inc. holds the copyright.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

You could still get it from gelaskins, or maybe unique skins?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hm, in Australia that copyright would have been available - as is Canada.  Isnt there a company in Canada who could produce them then?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

LuckyKelleyK said:


> You could still get it from gelaskins, or maybe unique skins?


I'd try Skinit.com as well... maybe Mytego? Try them all, one at a time, until you succeed! =)


----------



## r0230 (Jan 30, 2010)

linda~lou said:


> Looks like we are out of luck getting a Nancy Drew skin from Decal Girl. I sent them Christine's design requesting a skin in matte and this is the reply I received.
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. We would love to be able to do a design like that for our skins, unfortunately we do not own the licensing rights to do them. Due to copyright infringement laws we can't do them without direct permission from the license holder.


I was so surprised to read this! I sent them the yellow version of this skin, courtesy of Christine (Thanks Christine!), and they did it for me, no problems at all. I think its quite weird they turned you down.

However I received the skin today, and would you believe that it's defective? When it was cut, they must have done it out of alignment. This is my third skin and it is the only one that I could not get to fit at all. (My other two skins were installed in less than five minutes) I've emailed them about this and awaiting a reply... we'll see what they say. I'm wondering if they'll reprint it for me now that they've caught on that it's a Nancy Drew design

By the way, thanks Christine. Other than the fact that DG cut it poorly, the design printed absolutely beautifully!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

ro0030-please keep us apprised as to whether you get the skin replaced.  I'd love to get that skin to go along with the ND cover!


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Since it appears that Decal Girl won't make the Nancy Drew skin cagnes so kindly designed, I am hoping I can persuade her to remake that skin without the sleuth images and using only the library card background. I think that would make a great skin to use in general. Pretty please, cagnes? I would love it in a nice shade of ivory like hexa color FFF F99.


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

What about using the library card that you like and then have a fingerprint or footprint or something being viewed under a magnifying glass?

This kit, Not Guilty, would work well:









TJ


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There are so many great Nancy Drew quotes you could still use, too.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There are so many great Nancy Drew quotes you could still use, too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Hm, in Australia that copyright would have been available - as is Canada. Isnt there a company in Canada who could produce them then?


mytego.com is based in Canada - don't know if the copyright would be an issue there or not.


----------

